# IVF versus known donor method of conception.....



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1286420/Test-tube-babies-twice-likely-birth-defects.html

This topic is on the news boards... Please comment here >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239251.0

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

